# Would a fishing sub section work?



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

We have sub sections for all kind of things motor homers get up to, but I am surprised that the most actively participated pastime in the country of angling has not been snapped up on here before..

Any form of angling, course game or sea would be good, and at any level of experience from just starting angling to fishing God (me) :lol: :lol: :lol: would be great.

Would anybody be interested in this sub forum, we could have meets here and abroad or even MHF's matches to participate in our hobby/sport or even sharing pictures of the kippers we have caught.

If you think you would be interested or would like to participate please put your name here, then if we get enough names we can see if Nuke will add it to "Motorhome pastimes"..

Name 

1/ ray.


----------



## Jimbost (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes please. Since getting the motorhome I have been searching for motorhome friendly fishing spots and sites. I have booked two in France for next year already. I fish coarse, game and sea and l Love to fish whenever I get the chance.

1/ Ray
2/ Jimbo


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Can`t have a gardenind spot so no to fishing. Even though I do a bit of fly fishing. Just check out how many sub forums are under used. motox to mention just one.

Off topic covers everything. Except subs lounge :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Would a fishing sub section work ?*

Count me in.

My mullet addiction (not the haircut) has taken me from the estuaries and harbours of Wales to the estuaries and harbours of Brittany,Pays Basque, Asturias and Galicia.

I need to talk to someone.

Korky.


----------



## Terryg (Jun 18, 2009)

I would be interested in a fishing section.

Terryg


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Re: Would a fishing sub section work ?*



korky24 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> My mullet addiction (not the haircut) has taken me from the estuaries and harbours of Wales to the estuaries and harbours of Brittany,Pays Basque, Asturias and Galicia.
> 
> ...


Korky,

What rig do you use to tempt the mullet

Steve


----------



## divil (Jul 3, 2011)

I would also like to see fishing section...be good to hear about sites with fishing etc.

Paul


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I would be interested too. Why not have a "motorhome related pastimes" section for hoobies etc that we enjoy in our Mhs

I do a bit of Ham Radio and metel detecting.


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

Count me in , nothing better than latching into a big ol lump that has never been on the bank .

Rob.


----------



## Lilliput (Oct 26, 2010)

Count me in also I would welcome this. I too have been searching for MH sites that are near to rivers, harbours etc. I fly fish for trout and grayling and sea fish also. 

Cheers

Lilliput


----------



## carprus (Jun 22, 2008)

I should of said I only fish for carp , I have fished numerous lakes and rivers in France since 1989, love the fact you can fish a 1,700 acre lake and be the only 1 fishing .

Rob.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Good idea - the rest of us can then leave you to it  
Seriously, people interested in a certain pastime will be drawn to the topic, and those not so will leave well alone and then the threads may not turn into a 'pros' and 'antis' battle.

I'm a keen cyclist - and get fed up when most 'cycling' threads digress into the usual for and against battle.

Go for it.
Steve.


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes, absolutely,

I spend hours researching French or Spanish public waters than you can access with a van (and that have some decent carp in).

I also find myself carefully choosing aires and overnighters with river or canal access if I get the lightweight gear out.

A very good idea.


----------



## salmonfisher (Jan 3, 2011)

Great Idea. For me Trout/Salmon on the fly, or when needs must dare I say the WORM.John.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Thanks for the replies so far, did I mention Sandra likes to fish as well, so the ladies if they want to get involved are equally welcome, or they can form a group to go to the pub and feel free to pull us to pieces :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. I haven't fished for years but do a lot of boating. On the back of nicholsong' recent boating thread I'm trying to put together a motorhomers guide to aires and wild spots where you can easily launch a boat. I've done France so far (not all of it just the bits I've parked and launched). Could be useful for you fisherman as well.

I've seen some monsters on this trip (fish).

I'm hoping it will be something I can start and then others can add to.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

reasonable request and no problem at all

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-231.html


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Good idea. I always like to find a site with fishing.


----------



## Philippft (Feb 16, 2008)

Count me in. I fish for sea trout and salmon , on the fly, bit of spinning and worming. Mostly on River Towey with some local still water trout fishing.
Would be very interested in picking your brains about beach fishing as I've seen a few guy's fishing on the beaches in Brittany and fancy ago myself.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

Fishing section is now up and running, thanks Nuke lets hope it get used lots and we all have some fun and information on different venues from it..

ray.


----------



## korky24 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Would a fishing sub section work ?*

steco1958-you have a p.m.


----------



## Topefisher (Apr 20, 2011)

carprus said:


> Count me in , nothing better than latching into a big ol lump that has never been on the bank .
> 
> Rob.


Less chance of catching the same lump if you took up sea fishing Rob, but even then it does happen very occasionally.

Yes please, lets have a fishing section, thought this was supposed to be one of the countries biggest pastimes anyway.


----------

